# Derelict house - Alton Hill



## NobodyGirl (May 6, 2008)

My mom told me about this place and said I might like it. I did.  I have been to this place so many times and have taken SO many photographs. I used it thousands of times with models for settings for photoshoots. there all on disk somewhere, I will rout the others out soon. 

Heres a link for you on google earth
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=ashby+de+la+zouch&sll=52.730419,-1.386766&sspn=0.037163,0.072269&ie=UTF8&ll=52.726403,-1.418441&spn=0.001161,0.002258&t=h&z=19&iwloc=addr


I don't know the history to it but its a run down house out by itself. Its seems like parts of the foundations or whatever are sinking as one of the front doors is very low and appears to be sinking into the ground. The house is split into two separate buildings and it has some garage outside also filled with things, and a couple of sheds. Its completely trashed but stuff is still in there, such as clothes still in the wardrobes etc. Me and MikeyMike were here not too long ago at night doing a night photoshoot. He always has some great photos to show, so I'm sure we will see them soon. 

Its a shame that the chav's have obviously destroyed this place. Its a really nice building.


----------



## ashless (May 6, 2008)

Ah, glorious decay....

Nice one


----------



## pob (May 7, 2008)

Cool any inside shoots.


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 8, 2008)

pothead said:


> Cool any inside shoots.



Yeah, Ill ferk em out when I got time


----------



## BigLoada (May 8, 2008)

Check out that midden in picture 2! That is class it having a proper bin below it instead of a hole in the ground. Old houses rock.


----------



## NobodyGirl (Jul 31, 2008)

Nipped here tonight to show Kaputnik! Still looks about the same condition, only there are 2 work vans parked in its grounds now.


----------



## Kaputnik (Jul 31, 2008)

Quite a quirky place, weird the way it's divided internally down the middle, as it looks like it was originally one house from the outside, a really nice place in it's day, i bet. many thanks for showing me the place, N-Girl!


----------

